# Water bottle question?



## Mouse-Lover#17 (May 12, 2013)

One of my male baby mice is a bully, he is always bothering his brothers so I took him out of the cage this morning and put him in a cage all by himself, but I still have a problem! I don't have a extra water bottle for him. What can I use???


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

You can use a bowl until you get to the shops tomorrow.
If you don`t have a bowl, then anything that holds water. Ashtray, glass tealight etc.


----------



## Mouse-Lover#17 (May 12, 2013)

What kind of bowl? I don't think I have anything heavy and shallow enough.


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

I use small food bowls. If you don`t have any then just use a saucer with bread and water. He`ll be ok til tomorrow as long as he can get moisture into him


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

I use jam jar lids =)


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

I use bottle caps form like soda bottles


----------



## MerlinTheMouse_XIV (Jul 13, 2013)

A Bowl will be ok, make sure it is easily accessable and your mouse is able to get out easily, do a dummy run if need be without any water if your not sure


----------



## Mouse-Lover#17 (May 12, 2013)

Thank you so much guys! I just put a little dish of water in his cage, he keeps on running through it but it is no big deal, he will figure out sooner or later that if he wan'ts to stay dry he will have to stay out of the water dish You guys are awesome


----------

